# How to Check Available Space for AGR



## lthanlon (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm completely new at this and am hoping someone can explain this to me. I logged onto the AGR site and then clicked on the Amtrak reservation link to investigate whether my desired route and day/date was available. I clicked on the coach reservation and then expected to encounter a room upgrade option. But I didn't see one, so I back clicked my browser to see if I'd forgotten to do something. I finally decided I'd deal with this on Monday when I can call AGR.

To my horror, however, my AGR status now shows a -8,000 points "in progress." I bare got two steps into the process and hadn't even confirmed the reservation. What's the deal? Do the 8,000 points flip back into my total at some point automatically or do I need to call AGR.

And what's the best way to check on whether you can redeem points on a given route and check room availability?


----------



## Eric S (Jun 5, 2010)

lthanlon said:


> I'm completely new at this and am hoping someone can explain this to me. I logged onto the AGR site and then clicked on the Amtrak reservation link to investigate whether my desired route and day/date was available. I clicked on the coach reservation and then expected to encounter a room upgrade option. But I didn't see one, so I back clicked my browser to see if I'd forgotten to do something. I finally decided I'd deal with this on Monday when I can call AGR.
> To my horror, however, my AGR status now shows a -8,000 points "in progress." I bare got two steps into the process and hadn't even confirmed the reservation. What's the deal? Do the 8,000 points flip back into my total at some point automatically or do I need to call AGR.
> 
> And what's the best way to check on whether you can redeem points on a given route and check room availability?



Unless it has changed very recently, you cannot reserve AGR trips online that involve connections or sleeping cars (only one-train coach reservations). You have to call AGR for sleeper reservations. As far as the "-8000 point in progress" thing, I don't really have a good answer. My guess is that because you used your browser to click back rather than the back choice (or whatever it's labeled as) on the Amtrak site, Amtrak/AGR consider that potential reservation to still be in progress, but that t would timeout at some point.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 5, 2010)

Eric is correct on both counts - you can probably call AGR and have the points put back next week, but that shouldn't be necessary.

As far as checking space goes, just make like you're making a reservation at amtrak.com - if there's space on the train AGR can get it for you.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 5, 2010)

Yes, if the trip involves a sleeper or connection, *ALWAYS* do a test booking on amtrak.com - not AGR!  You can only book a one way coach award, with no connections, on the AGR site!


----------



## lthanlon (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks for the help, everyone. Turns out that this morning, the 8,000 points had been automatically restored. My guess is that the system holds the points in limbo until you either complete the reservation or not.

So, is the best procedure to check for space availability on Amtrak.com and then telephone AGR and have them make the reservations that include rooms?


----------



## MrFSS (Jun 5, 2010)

lthanlon said:


> So, is the best procedure to check for space availability on Amtrak.com and then telephone AGR and have them make the reservations that include rooms?


Yes!


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 5, 2010)

lthanlon said:


> So, is the best procedure to check for space availability on Amtrak.com and then telephone AGR and have them make the reservations that include rooms?


Yes!


----------



## AG1 (Jun 5, 2010)

We have a tie!


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 5, 2010)

But I'm the AGR Guru - so mine counts more! :lol:

Unless it's a tie with flowers on it! Mine has trains on it!


----------



## jmbgeg (Jun 5, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Yes, if the trip involves a sleeper or connection, *ALWAYS* do a test booking on amtrak.com - not AGR!  You can only book a one way coach award, with no connections, on the AGR site!


That is correct. Don't know why they do not have the technology to book AGR sleeper awards like Amtrak paid sleepers.


----------



## MrFSS (Jun 5, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> But I'm the AGR Guru - so mine counts more! :lol:
> Unless it's a tie with flowers on it! Mine has trains on it!


You don't want to mess with the Forum Manager!


----------

